# Hello. Bottle Id and value Hartwig Kantorowicz & Schaar and Caviezel Several bottles.... ?



## louis83 (Sep 27, 2015)

[In order on main photo:

1) Gordon's Milk Punch, label cork and 4/5 fill
2) Hartwig Kantorowicz Coca Bitters, label's cork and 4/5 full (possibly full)
3) Hartwig Kantorowicz Coca Bitters, label's cork and 1/4 ful[*]Hartwig Kantorowicz, cork sealed label, full
5) Schaar and Caviezel Orange bitters? Cork, label; and ¾ full
6) Phillips Newman Orange bitters, cork label and 3/5 full
7) Litthaure Hartwig Kantorowicz Stomach Bitters, cork labels ( guess, as I have not opened and of course can no see) 4/5 full (possibly full)8) Schaar and Caviezel cork sealed label's and full....

Also, a Bols sealed cork and full with labels...... 

Any info would be really appreciated..

Cheers, Louis[/ol]


----------



## louis83 (Sep 27, 2015)

[<font]Hi,
[<font]First post as i have just signed up to try and find out about these bottles. 
[<font]I have a few that i am wondering what they are, what age they are and ultimatley how much they are worth.
[<font]I have a few bottles i am trying to sell so any information would be great.
[<font]If anybody knows anything about any of these bottles or can point me in the right direction i would be really grateful.
[<font]Please click the link to see the photo's of the bottles: 

Bottles are: http://i1034.photobucket....M_2622_zpsndnce9hv.jpg
( click right once for the bottles of Bols and left to see the bottles close up)


----------



## louis83 (Sep 27, 2015)

Should have been other way round, sorry don,t know what happened with this post...


----------



## louis83 (Sep 27, 2015)

Hope the message makes a little more sense now.....


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 27, 2015)

OK. Embossing will help also. They appear to be mostly later (post 1900) but I see a milk glass which I'm guessing the the Hartwig and those are still fairly common but desirable. Sometimes the contents aren't wanted but the labels are nice.


----------



## louis83 (Sep 27, 2015)

Do you know anything about Schaar and Caviezel as a company? I can't find anything about them at all....

There are individual close up pictures on my photo bucket.... Do these have any real value do you think?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 27, 2015)

I don't do appraisals but I can only guess that your in a European country somewhere and can say they are likely more common there than in the US. There is a US market here but shipping them would be expensive, especially with contents that may be illegal to mail.


----------



## botlguy (Sep 27, 2015)

Sorry


----------



## botlguy (Sep 27, 2015)

Sorry


----------



## botlguy (Sep 27, 2015)

They DEFINITELY have value, the labels alone make them desirable. How much value depends on you and a buyer. I collected the Medicinal type BITTERS for years, these MAY be more the Flavoring type with the exception of the Litthaure (spelling is incorrect) Hartwig Kantorowicz Stomach Bitters (milk glass bottle). Someone will be interested. Good looking bottles. Prevent leaks, preserve the labels, that's where the money is.                Jim


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 27, 2015)

True Jim. There are a lot of "bitters" that are really just before or after dinner cordials and it make a BIG difference to many collectors.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 27, 2015)

Neat bottles, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## glass man (Sep 27, 2015)

LOVE THE TWO WITH THE NATIVE AMERICANS ON THE LABELS! All are very nice...sorry no help with prices either. Are you a collector and are you wanting to sell these if you find the values?JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Sep 27, 2015)

LOVE THE TWO WITH THE NATIVE AMERICANS ON THE LABELS! All are very nice...sorry no help with prices either. Are you a collector and are you wanting to sell these if you find the values?JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Sep 27, 2015)

LOVE THE TWO WITH THE NATIVE AMERICANS ON THE LABELS! All are very nice...sorry no help with prices either. Are you a collector and are you wanting to sell these if you find the values?JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Sep 27, 2015)

LOVE THE TWO WITH THE NATIVE AMERICANS ON THE LABELS! All are very nice...sorry no help with prices either. Are you a collector and are you wanting to sell these if you find the values?JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Sep 27, 2015)

OOPS!  kept hitting submit with no luck I THOUGHT!! JAMIE


----------



## louis83 (Sep 28, 2015)

glass man said:
			
		

> LOVE THE TWO WITH THE NATIVE AMERICANS ON THE LABELS! All are very nice...sorry no help with prices either. Are you a collector and are you wanting to sell these if you find the values?JAMIE



Yes, wanting to sell, once i have an idea of value and what i have..... Thank you!


----------



## sunrunner (Sep 28, 2015)

unless some one is really into bitters from Europe over here they tined to go for only five to ten dollar range . there just not old enough.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 28, 2015)

Those Coca Bitters bottles likely have some value, though I'm not sure what the legal status of the contents is.


----------



## glass man (Oct 2, 2015)

If you had them here in the USA [ARE IN THE USA?} I think they would bring a pretty good price maybe a $100 or so..just my opinion..but the bottles and labels are so nice!I would give $20 for the  ones with the NATIVE AMERICANS on them and think I could sell one of them and get my money back and still get to keep one. JAMIE


----------

